# Anyone Wanna Fish Mio



## RecClub (Jan 31, 2017)

You should get a third and join the fun.


----------



## fishtruckdriver (Dec 5, 2013)

*I thought I'd let you know that the water is high and dirty here in Mio. With the forecast for Thursday it is going to get even higher. We fished from Mio down and only moved one fish the whole trip. You might want to check in with Bruce at Au Sable Angler before making the trip up. Gates web site has stream flow data to get an idea of what is going on.*


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll be up there anyway so I wouldn't be making a special trip just to fish, but I appreciate the info. If it's still super high I may just be hitting the woods for spring woodcock training with my dog.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

I need to keep an eye on this thread. I will be moving to Mount Pleasant this june, but will be up there most of April. Trying to learn the Au Sable and haven't had the great luck the few times I have hit it, but I chalk it up to the learning curve. Had a nice fish on this past Monday afternoon tho and couldn't seal the deal.


----------

